# Can't open Virtual Terminal



## grimgent (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm running GNOME 2.32.1 on FreeBSD 10-0-RELEASE GENERIC 64bit. I have an ATI Radeon driver:

```
Output from kldstat
Id Refs Address  Size  Name
1  36 0xffffffff80200000 15f0310  kernel
2  1 0xffffffff81a12000 432d4  linux.ko
3  1 0xffffffff81a56000 116c16  radeonkms.ko
4  1 0xffffffff81b6d000 47147  drm2.ko
5  4 0xffffffff81bb5000 1ccf  iicbus.ko
6  1 0xffffffff81bb7000 1a2a  iic.ko
7  1 0xffffffff81bb9000 1ad8  iicbb.ko
8  1 0xffffffff81bbb000 1466  radeonkmsfw_RV730_pfp.ko
9  1 0xffffffff81bbd000 1c60  radeonkmsfw_RV730_me.ko
10  1 0xffffffff81bbf000 171d  radeonkmsfw_R700_rlc.ko
```

When I try Ctrl-Alt-Fn or log out, I can't get back to the terminal.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2014)

Take a look at vt(4).



> Integration with KMS (Kernel Mode Setting) video drivers for switching between the _X_ _Window_ _System_ and virtual terminals.



I think you will need to upgrade to -STABLE  or wait for 10.1-RELEASE.


----------

